# Mod-Rewrite Problem



## Celaniry (21. November 2013)

Stehe vor einem ätzenden Problem an welchem ein Kollege und ich nun schon einige Tage sitzen (wir sind beide wohlgemerkt nicht unbedingt befreundet mit der Materie).

Der Wunsch wäre die erste URL umzuschreiben, so dass sie mit der zweite erreichbar wäre:

domain.de/folder-url-alias/alias.html?sub=abc (Ist bereits umgeschrieben!)
domain.de/folder-url-alias/alias,abc.html

Da wie bereits geschrieben die erste URL bereits rewritten wird weiß ich nicht ob das ein Problem darstellt. Orginal wäre es ansonsten: domain.de/index.php/folder-url-alias/alias.html

Das ganze läuft auf dem CMS Contao mit der Ordner-URL Funktion aktiviert (damit ein Alias aussieht wie eine Ordnerstruktur).


Contao verwendet von Haus aus:

```
RewriteRule .*\.html$ index.php
```


Wir haben schon alles möglich versucht darunter auch:

```
RewriteRule .*\,(.*).html$ index.php?sub=$1
```

Aber nichts funktioniert. Wir sind so langsam echt am verzweifeln und wissen nicht mehr weiter.

Wäre daher super wenn sich jemand finden könnte, welcher sich dem Problem kurz widmet und das eventuell sogar mit einer funktionierenden Lösung.


Danke,
Celaniry


----------

